# A Game of Thrones



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 12, 2004)

Apparently this board game can now be played online against players from around the globe.  Has anybody played this game?  I would love to buy it, but I do not know anybody who has read the books, who in turn would want to play the game.  I am farming my books out to people on the slimest of hopes that they will want to play this game. Maybe I should put out an advert in the local paper: 

_Sad lonely fantasy creep looking for like minded companions._​


----------



## mac1 (Jul 13, 2004)

What is it?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 13, 2004)

It is a board game based on George RR Martins A Song of Ice and Fire series.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 10, 2004)

I've read the first 3 books 1,2,3A,3B in dutch just to realize the fourth isn't translated , I'm reading the second in english now .


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 9, 2004)

when you find the game tell me where to play it


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 9, 2004)

I know squat about this game but I did a wee bit of searching and came up with this:     

http://www.agotonline.com/

Hope it helps


----------

